# Starting Zoloft tomorrow



## NarmatDCL (Dec 22, 2003)

Tomorrow morning I take my first Zoloft. My doctor gave me a "professional sample" which I start with 25 mg and there are 7 of them. Then there are 14 50 mg pills. My dr. said she wants to talk to me Monday afternoon after taking the first one. I know everyone is different, but any words of advice/wisdom from anyone who has taken Zoloft? It is being prescribed for my anxiety, which we're hoping will alleviate my stress of "getting into the car" and the over active gut that comes along with it. I am clearly suffering with the anxiety (which I've done for many years) and has begun to have an effect on my day to day living.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2004)

I currently take Zoloft. It is the only med that does not give me bad side effects. I am doing a lot better since I started taking it. I am able to drive in the car now (still though no freeway or bridges). Have fewer panic and anxiety attacks. That is just my personal experience. I am on 150mg/day. Just be sure to be patient. It does take sometime to work and be completely in your system.Hope this helps.Dbab


----------



## NarmatDCL (Dec 22, 2003)

Thank you, Dbab! I will be patient! All this didn't happen overnight and the medicine won't either!


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Narm,How is the Zoloft working for you??


----------

